

CEO's Biography Reading List - whenimgone
http://www.amazon.com/gp/redirect.html?ie=UTF8&location=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.amazon.com%2Flm%2F1NUF1XJ6BPS3R%3Fie%3DUTF8%26ref_%3Dcm_srch_res_rpli_alt_10%23&tag=odli-20&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=390957

======
hezekiah
I've read many of these, and they all have essentially the same approach:
screw over the worker.

